# Blog Statistics



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, first of all I am sorry if this is not the right section for this post. I am note sure where should i put this. So, mods please move it if you want.

I have a blog in Greek language which has daily ~100 views. Through the interface of 'blogger' i can watch daily how many views i have and some keywords in google search. Is there anyway that i can view much more details? I want to know daily how many new users come, how many returning users come, a full list of keywords and not only 3-4 and things like that. I feel that blooger interface is not displaying the information i want. I have also used statcounter including a code in my blog BUT it cannot display google keywords as it has no right to read them or something like that. It is another service and it has no right to read the keywords from google search i eblieve. 

Anyway, what would be the best move right now? :/

Thank you for your time and have fun ^_^


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Website Visitor Tracker | Visitor Counter | Traffic Statistics Hit Spy HTML Code


----------

